# Edward Kenna VC dies.



## Wildcat (Jul 9, 2009)

A sad day gentlemen, Australia's last WWII VC winner has sadly pasted away today.


> Australia's last remaining World War II Victoria Cross recipient, Edward 'Ted' Kenna, has died in a Victorian nursing home.
> 
> Mr Kenna was awarded the highest award for gallantry in May 1945 for his courage in a battle near Wewak in New Guinea.
> 
> ...


VC hero Edward Kenna dies - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

His citation - 


> War Office, 6th September, 1945.
> 
> The KING has been graciously pleased to approve the award of the VICTORIA CROSS to:-
> 
> ...


Edward Kenna - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Njaco (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## trackend (Jul 9, 2009)

Farewell to yet another very brave man


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 9, 2009)

Wheels


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## Doughboy (Jul 9, 2009)

R.I.P


----------



## gumbyk (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 9, 2009)

It's hard for me to imagine that one day there will be none left.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 9, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> It's hard for me to imagine that one day there will be none left.


I agree but if some live as long as Henry Allingham they might just outlive me. 










Wheels


----------



## v2 (Jul 10, 2009)




----------

